# difference between PVC kitchen & painted solid wood?



## *rose (20 Jul 2008)

hi

we are in the middle of pricing around for our kitchen & trying to decide what type to go for ... is there a difference between a PVC kitchen & a painted wood one, apart from the price diff which is massive!!!

we are planning on going with a cream coloured kitchen, we have gone to a few different kitchen places now & there is thousands in the price difference, is there any reason why a PVC kitchen would be inferior to solid wood as reflected in the price diff? we are looking for a good quality kitchen which will stand the test of time, but hoping not to break the bank either!! 

also pricing granite worktops ... love the star galaxy black colour but very very expensive ... 

thanks for any help


----------



## Colblimp (20 Jul 2008)

*Re: difference between PVC kitchen & painted solid wood???*



*rose said:


> hi
> 
> we are in the middle of pricing around for our kitchen & trying to decide what type to go for ... is there a difference between a PVC kitchen & a painted wood one, apart from the price diff which is massive!!!
> 
> thanks for any help



The difference is one is made of PVC and the other is made of, er, wood.


----------



## huskerdu (20 Jul 2008)

*Re: difference between PVC kitchen & painted solid wood???*

THe only PVC kitchen I have seen did not stand the test of time. 
It got chipped very quickly and looked shabby within a year. 

I dont know if this is typical, or just one experience.


----------



## BillK (20 Jul 2008)

*Re: difference between PVC kitchen & painted solid wood???*

The wooden kitchen is an investment. If you intend to stay in the house for a number of years then it will still look good; if you intend to sell the place then the kitchen is one of the key areas that buyers look at. If they believe that they will have to spend out on a new kitchen a short time after buying then the price offered will be much reduced.


----------



## qwerty? (21 Jul 2008)

I don't think PVC doors will stand the test of time. In a renting house we had once, if peeled around the cooker with the heat, and generally looked poor.
A least a painted wood one can be touched up down the line if necessary. 

If there is that much of a price difference in your quotes, I wonder is it Solid Wood sprayed doors they are quoting you for? I have a painted cream utility room, which is just Oak MDF doors (gives a grain effect) sprayed Cream and should not be much dearer than PVC coated doors.


----------



## secman (21 Jul 2008)

We are in the process of having a cream painted wooden kitchen installed. We also picked the Galaxy star granite but it was not available, our supplier tried several importers to no avail. In the end we went out to one of the importers yard and had a good look around, eventually picked something totally different. Gallio Empoli ?? or something like that. Cream base colour with loads of different coloured fleks in it. 

Secman


----------



## Silvergirl (21 Jul 2008)

Maybe try Hickey's in Ovens for the granite? They also have a good range of composite stone tops which is what we went for.

You should try to deal directly with the granite companies and haggle as they are all quiet atm.

They just call out and take a template after the kitchen goes in, which is no different to what the kitchen company does - they just sub it out and prob get a kick back for using one crowd over another.

Did you try Hannon's in Ballygarvan for the kitchen? They do second nature brand - which are suppposed to be really strong pvc sort of kitchens (foil wrapped mdf doors) - and come with guarantees etc.

hth


----------



## Toby (21 Jul 2008)

we have Panelling Centre foil wrapped doors and I asked loads of people at the time if they were as good as wood and everyone said they would last really well but low and behold 2 years after they went in they are showing signs of peeling at the edges of the shelves where heavy bowls are repeatedly pulled in and out etc - as mentioned above if they were painted wood we could just touch them up but I don't see how we can touch this up as its clearly the top layer peeling off - I'd go for painted in future.


----------



## MrMan (21 Jul 2008)

With regards the solid wood kitchen being an investment, it will only be so if it doesn't become very dated. even expensive kitchens are ripped out because new owners don't like them, the pvc I guess offers a little less of a gamble as in will you still like either of them in 2/3 years time.


----------



## samm (21 Jul 2008)

pvc is only ok,will look good for about 2 years and then will start getting harder to clean more so with the lighter colours.it will peel at the edges near heat like the oven and kettle steam.doors about 20 years ago were made of laminate-what you get on worktops and lasted alot longer than todays pvc.some companies still call it laminate today, but its not, its pvc.

if you are getting a solid wood finish make sure that the seen panels,kickers,cornice and pelmet are painted either veneered mdf,mdf or solid  not a plastic finish (melamine on chipboard).this is what budget companies do when they sell "solid wood"kitchens-only the doors are solid.


----------



## *rose (22 Jul 2008)

thanks a million for all the replies! appreciate the help as we don't really have a clue & different kitchen places are telling us different things .... 

there is about 6k in the difference between a cream painted solid wood kitchen & the 'pvc' ... the best price we have got is from kitchen world, who do laminate doors, thought that might be different to pvc but maybe not .... 

does anyone have any experience of kitchen world??? they have given us a good price only valid until the end of the month ... 

secman, where are you gettin your cream kitchen from?


----------



## secman (22 Jul 2008)

Carcases, drawers and doors etc from In House. Granite sourced elsewhere. Bro in law is fitting the kitchen. Main kitchen has granite but using ordinary worktop in utility. All in cost is €10,500. AFAIK bro in law is pulling in favours for good price.


Secman


----------



## seantheman (23 Jul 2008)

secman, maghera granite in derry have loads of star galaxy, was in their yard today. they also fit in dublin.... (no connection)


----------



## *rose (23 Jul 2008)

ya, that seems like an amazing price for your kitchen secman, granite alone costing me half that ....

seantheman, what kinda price is the star galaxy where u saw it???

anyone get their kitchen from kitchen world?? anyone get solid kitchen at ok price in the south east??

thanks again for all the replies


----------



## Jolly Man (23 Jul 2008)

Hi ya Rose,

We have our kitchen sorted with kitchen world at the moment too, getting the solid chestnut kitchen worktop total 12m black galaxy and island 1.7 x 1 meter including the utility and a free bosch double oven total cost is €12k total. Haggling with James!

Total Granite is €4,600


----------



## secman (23 Jul 2008)

thanks Seantheman, but we have ordered the other granite, definitely different to our original plans, but su're trying to be different anyways !


Secman


----------



## dymo (23 Jul 2008)

There should be not that much of a diffrence is your kitichen hand painted or sprayed if it is hand painted that would work out a lot more expensive.But wood looks better and is also longer lasting.


----------



## *rose (24 Jul 2008)

thanks again for the replies.

jollyman, thats a great price - is that kitchen world in waterford??? we got a price of 10k kitchen only - cream laminate, 4,600 black granite (not the galaxy one) ...


----------



## Jolly Man (24 Jul 2008)

Ya rose at the six cross roads, i got over €2,500 off him, haggling with him, the nero star black galaxy granite is €4,600 he had a special offer on some other one, but the galaxy actually worked out cheaper! 
Ask to speak to James he is to store manager!


----------



## *rose (24 Jul 2008)

thanks jollyman! will def be paying them another visit!

what stage is your house at now? plastering these weeks .... at long last!!


----------



## bamboozle (24 Jul 2008)

Jolly Man said:


> Hi ya Rose,
> 
> We have our kitchen sorted with kitchen world at the moment too, getting the solid chestnut kitchen worktop total 12m black galaxy and island 1.7 x 1 meter including the utility and a free bosch double oven total cost is €12k total. Haggling with James!
> 
> Total Granite is €4,600


 
am i reading that correctly that the kitchen worktop is 12 metres?


----------



## Jolly Man (24 Jul 2008)

6.700 meters on one wall! 4.960 on the other its a big kitchen then the island!
House is completed plastering, waiting on our plumber hoping to be in in six weeks!


----------



## Niallymac (24 Jul 2008)

Word of warning. If you have young kids, painted doors will chip up very badly. Also, beware the quality of the painted doors, as they also don't like splashes on them around sinks, dishwashers etc. 

Finally, there are plenty of kitchen suppliers out there selling painted wooden doors that don't tell you that they are not solid wood underneath the paint, but some form of composite board. When I was looking for kitchens recently, almost all those I pushed hard on the matter admitted that their high quality painted doors were in fact MDF or equivalent underneath. So make sure it is actually a solid wood underneath, and one that can actually be dipped and repainted in the future if so required.

For what it's worth, with 3 youngsters we went a good quality MDF/Foil wrapped kitchen from Magnet, did us a very decent deal on appliances and granite worktop, they clearly are making their margin on the units to do this.


----------



## Aida504 (25 Jul 2015)

Hi there 
How did anyone get on with their PVC kitchen a few years down the road 
I am trying to decide on whether to pull out my 13 yr old tired solid maple kitchen and put in a cheap PVC coated one instead or maybe just refresh/repaint the one I have and add a few new pieces to it


----------

